
Escape the corset: South Koreans pushing back against beauty standards - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/south-korea-escape-the-corset-intl/index.html
======
neuralRiot
>"Fundamentally, you can see the 'escape the corset' movement as a challenge
to a male-dominated society,"

I cannot talk about Korean society but usually in my experience women are more
critical of other women about beauty standards than men.

~~~
krapp
That doesn't contradict the premise that such standards are primarily set by a
male-dominant society in order to satisfy the male gaze.

~~~
neuralRiot
Perhaps, but I wouldn't see it so much as a male domination phenomenon but as
a self pressure to be accepted or liked, males on the other hand have to be
successful or wealthy to find a female. We are just one more in the animal
kingdom just a bit more complex.

~~~
krapp
>Perhaps, but I wouldn't see it so much as a male domination phenomenon but as
a self pressure to be accepted or liked

It can be both, depending on the culture. Standards of beauty don't always
arise because women are in control of what society accepts of them, regardless
of whether or not women compete within the boundaries society sets for them,
or even agree with or reinforce them.

>males on the other hand have to be successful or wealthy to find a female.

You would need to employ a very loose definition of "wealthy" or "successful"
for this to be true, even if one accepts the premise that all women are
looking for in a man is money and power. Many of the men I know who have
"found a female" are not particularly wealthy or successful, at least not
noticeably more so than the general population. Indeed, the reverse is also
true often enough.

~~~
neuralRiot
>Many of the men I know who have "found a female" are not particularly wealthy
or successful, at least not noticeably more so than the general population.

It depends of the pool of available males for each female, i also believe that
we as animals have become masters of faking our "alpha" status according to
the situation. When you observe animal societies you realize that our basic
instincts still there, just surrounded by a very complex machinery to reach
our goals.

~~~
krageon
This is incredibly reductionist. I would love to see some incontrovertible
studies done on this phenomenon. Most preferably not by a small group of
people. Do you have access to those? Have you found some sort of mostly
universal truth in data somewhere?

